# Solved: Red x's next to songs



## rosasnancy (Feb 20, 2009)

Red x's pop up next to songs in the Window's Media Player when I click to play them. "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance, click Web Help." 

Nothing there helped and these are files that played with no trouble before. Please help.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you find the songs in the My Music folder and if not then they may be gone but you can search your comp for missing songs in Windows Media Player by clinking on options>add to library> and then selecting your folders to do a scan,that will add any missing songs from WMP that are still on your comp.


----------



## rosasnancy (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure if I really "solved" it, but for now, it's working again. I shut down the computer and re-started it today. Window's Media Player is working just fine. Thanks for your input.


----------

